# 2nd cycle Clomid 11dpo



## Pepper2000xx (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to FF, but wanted to share my experience. 
We've been ttc for 2 yrs now, and I'm on my 2nd round of Clomid as tests showed I was an ovulation. Hubbie has had all his investigations and all good. I had a fair few 21 day progesterone levels before they started me on Clomid, and only my last 1 before Clomid did I ovulate, with a level of 33. 1st round of Clomid my level was 39 and this cycle my level was 75! Obviously I'm excited about that but I've been completely obsessed during the 2ww, more than usual because if that progesterone level. 
My cycle is usually 27days. 
On 9 dpo, had strange stabbing feelings around the sides, not the center of my womb, and my breasts were extremely sore. Hubby said I always get sore breasts but I'm convinced they were worse than usual. Or am I trying to convince myself. 
I did a hpt at 7dpo, bfn. I was devastated, but it was obviously to early anyways. 
I have a load of those cheap £ hpt's but I'm wondering if I'd be better investing in some clear blue ones?? I have 1 clear blue test, which I had planned on keeping for when I eventually get my bfp with the cheap ones to double confirm! 
I've had a hsg, all normal, and all my other blood works were good. 
I'm due for a uss on 13/11/13.

This 2ww is killing me, i think it's the worse I've been! 
I'd love to hear success stories 
X


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pepper - hello ..
I'm on my 3rd cycle of clomid & just started the 2ww.. i feel its the worst part.. you have no idea what is going on & cant help but think every twinge is a good sign.. i have to start testing from cd25 currently cd16 so ages yet for me!  pray we both get a magical bfp.. come & join us ladies on "current clomid cyclers" loads of support for you there x


----------



## Pepper2000xx (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi mejulie, thanks for the reply. I'm new to this forum and can't find the current Clomid cyclers page? Af due today or tomorrow, keeping my fingers crossed, but I am having all pms so I'm not hopeful x


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

pepper - i'm on here every day so we can chat until you get that bfp   how are you feeling today? I feel warm & cosy plus my tum is very bloated which is what happened during my first cycle when i got my bfp (lost bubba at 9wks) sending tons of baby dust hun x


----------

